# Arnold's blueprint with anabolic diet.



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2017)

Was getting burned out on the same old routine. Decided to tryout Arnold's blueprint to mass along with the anabolic diet. Im in a 500 cal deficit and dropping about 2 lbs a week. The program is pretty intense and so far I really like it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4276


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 9, 2017)

Not sure what all that fancy talk is about but hell ya Silv looking good bro !


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Not sure what all that fancy talk is about but hell ya Silv looking good bro !



Thanks ziggy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2017)

Gotta get that sleeve finished, M8 

Looking jacked though!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Gotta get that sleeve finished, M8
> 
> Looking jacked though!



Thanks sav. Yeh man need to get in the chair and get some work done on it. It's be a pretty sweet piece once it's finished.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 9, 2017)

Beast Sil! good work.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Beast Sil! good work.



Thankyou sir


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 9, 2017)

Looking good sil!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks John , trying brother.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 9, 2017)

lookin beast, you getting that colored in or just shaded? I'm itching for a new piece as soon as I got some extra cashola


----------



## Hurt (Aug 9, 2017)

Lookin' YUGE


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> lookin beast, you getting that colored in or just shaded? I'm itching for a new piece as soon as I got some extra cashola



It's gonna be colored in gibs. Thanks brother


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 9, 2017)

Huge Sil. Looking good man.
Be sure to post again when your done.
How much longer will you be following this?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 10, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> Huge Sil. Looking good man.
> Be sure to post again when your done.
> How much longer will you be following this?



I'm 2 weeks into the program. Its 2 months long. The diet ive been in the cal deficit for a month or so. But anabolic diet 2 weeks aswell. Im gonna continue the anabolic diet up until my wedding and honeymoon in dec. After blueprint to mass im gonna switch to blueprint to cut. Another 8 week program.


----------

